# Okla tornados



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Scareme is ok. They are trying to check on their daughter who was in the area hit. Please pray for all in that area. I will update when I get more info


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:Thank you Sherry...I thought about Laurie and was hoping she and all the other haunters made it through okay. I will check back on this thread to see what you find out, and thank you.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The weather is being Very scary. Prayers for safety for all!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ug, I hope scareme and family is ok. Speaking of scary weather, yes... I'm moving, next week, near Granbury, TX which was hit hard last week. Prayers to all


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hope everyone is ok in Oklahoma!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

LordH, I have an Uncle in the Granbury area. I believe he is in his late 80s. He was just outside the area hit a few days ago.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Sending prayers for all in the paths of the tornadoes.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear scareme is okay. Hope her daughter is safe. I'm watching the news, and there are going to be a lot of fatalities for this tornado. Even an old agnostic like me will say a prayer for the folks in Oklahoma and those in the path of this storm.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the prayers and thoughts. Another scarey afternoon in Oklahoma. We got lucky and doged this one again, but it was close. If you heard about the horse farm that lost 100 or so horses, that was ten minutes from our place. Thank God our daughter was safe. She was at work so she wasn't in Moore when it hit. Her boyfriend rode out the storm in the bathtub with his 6 yr old son, two labs, and a matress. Her house is not damanaged, just a lot of debree everywhere. The really bad news is they are starting to remove bodies from the elem school. My heart goes out to the kids who saw all that going on. Sometimes it really sucks living here. Iowa starts to look better all the time. At least we have a basement there. Again, thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Scareme, I'm glad to hear your family is okay. My thoughts and prayers to everyone in OK, my heart goes out to you all.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Glad you and your family are ok Scareme.. My thoughts and prayers go out to all in that area.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was happy to see this thread when it was posted and very glad to know the folks we care about here are okay. The losses at the school and all those homes in the storm's path are heartwrenching.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting, Scareme. 
I can stop worrying about you now and your family now.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Glad you're safe Laura, and same for your daughter and her bf. The devastation is just incredible!. Hoping the weather patterns change soon. Prayers for all those affected!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Glad your family is safe Scareme. My heart and prayers go out to those affected.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's storming here again. That's got to make it hard for the rescue workers. We don't have water, but that's so minor compared to all that's going on. They just announced 40 kids are missing. I can't imangine how the parents can make it through the night. I can hear the sirens, and I want to go do something, just anything, but they are asking everyone to stay away. So I'll stay home and offer prayers, like everyone else. Thanks again for the warm wishes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scareme, I know the feeling of wanting to help. Perhaps a bunch of sandwiches and drinks for rescue workers.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It seems so wierd because in the past I'd have been called into work at the Children's hospital. So to sit home and watch it all on TV makes you feel helpless. But I know to stay out of the way of the first responders. There is a curfew in effect. They said within a half hour, scum started crawling out from under their rocks and headed into Moore looking for money, jewelry and things to steal. Karma will take care of those snakes. Not to complain, but one little problem. Without water, we can't flush the toilets. Things might get ripe by tomorrow. Maybe I should put a bucket out to catch some rain water.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just heard on the news, but it's not confirmed, but searchers at the elem. school siad they have recovered 24 children. It turns out they drowned when water pipes burst and flooded the area they were pinned in, when the walls collapsed. So sad.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well it's always hard to imagine how things are there until you see the damage on the news. It is good to hear that you and your family are okay and safe. The late news stated that the storm was 2 miles wide. I'm sorry to hear about the lowlifes coming out after a something so traumatic. But it's something we've all come to expect after something like this. But it's good that everyone is safe and as you've stated it's best to stay out of the way of the first responders. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I am watching the late news on the path of the devastating tornado. I hope our Hauntforum members are safe and I'm happy to hear that Scareme is ok. Good Luck to everyone in the area and please stay safe! So sad to see the school that was hit.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:frownkin:Scareme, I am so relieved that you and yours are okay, and I am torn up about all the lost lives there. Storms like that are devastating and the results are tragic....so very sad.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

So glad to hear you are OK Scareme. I haven't wanted to watch any of the coverage. The news filtering down from everyone here has been so sad and the destruction of these natural disasters I find really difficult to absorb. So much sadness to come especially with the loss of so many children.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

So glad you & your family are okay, scareme.
Sending prayers for all the families.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

It is uplifting to hear of the heroic efforts of some of the people who were involved in the event and aftermath of the tornado. Those teachers who protected their students need to be commended! The community is coming together and strangers are helping each other. It's good to hear some good things are happening from such a horrific event.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Scareme - I'm glad to hear that you and your family are all right. I was thinking of you last night when I got home from work. I'm know that there are a few other Hauntforum members from Oklahoma that I am hoping are ok in the wake of in this devastation. 

It pains me when you hear that people are trying to steal and loiter through that area. 

Praying for this area and the families.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I am saddened by the tragedy surrounding this event. Hard to believe these things happen.

Glad to hear that you are okay Scareme and the rest who live in the area. My heart breaks thinking of all the lost lives of people and animals. 

God bless everyone. It's going to take a while to rebuild. 
We are American Strong!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A local church posted that they were looking for volunteers to clean up a cemetery where some of the victimes will be buried. 500+ people showed up with shovels, rakes and wheelbarrows. I love the people around here. And they are arresting looters. Some of the storage places had the doors blown off, and they caught looters going through there. I would have never thought of something like that. You really have to be smart to stay ahead of the snakes. 
And I think this is my favorite news video...
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/05/oklahoma-woman-finds-dog-video-tv-rubble-garcia.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that old lady and her dog. I also like her response to one of the reporter's questions - "That's life in the big city".:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol She seems like a fiesty lady. "I know exactly what happened here." And I'm suprised she had to ask them for help. Why didn't they just step up and help as soon as they saw the dog? Oh well, it has a happy ending.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scareme, I cried when that dog was found and I'm sure many others did too! Miracles happen in all shapes and forms!


----------

